# fly rod building



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

there has been an announcement/email to members of the firelands FFF group in sheffied that a couple members will start rodbuilding sessions in april---i would assume that you have to be a member---you will walk out with all you need to know about building a flyrod and most likely with a finished rod---last year they had a great deal on sage blanks---i dont know if that will happen again

next meeting of the Firelands FFF is march 14th at the french creek nature center on rt 611 east of the town hall

heres a link to the group

http://www.firelandsflyfishers.org/default.htm


----------

